# URLConnection innerhalb eines Applets!



## dasBo (19. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ist es möglich eine URLConnection von einem Applet aus zu öffen??? Ich meine nein, da meine Konsole mir dann eine solche Fehlermeldung ausgibt:


```
-----------------------------------------------------
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission [url]www.freie-liebe.net[/url] resolve)

	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(AccessControlContext.java:284)

	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(AccessController.java:415)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(SecurityManager.java:554)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(SecurityManager.java:1054)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.checkPermission(HttpURLConnection.java:220)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(HttpURLConnection.java:164)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(HttpURLConnection.java:392)

	at Client.postComment2(Client.java:101)

	at Client.init(Client.java:49)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:375)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:568)
```

Starte ich das Applet aus Ecplipse heraus, klappt alles wunderbar. 

Letztendlich möchte ich einen Formular-Submit auf eine JSP simulieren, brauche dafür meines Wissens aber ne URLConnection. Hat jemand ne Idea???

Hier ist der Code so wie er bisher ist:


```
...
URL url = new URL(urlName);
				URLConnection con = url.openConnection();
				con.setDoOutput(true);
				
				PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(con.getOutputStream());
				out.print("msg="+URLEncoder.encode(msg)+"\n");
				out.close();
				msgInput.setText("");
				
				BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
				String line = "";
				while((line = in.readLine())!= null){
					System.out.println(line);
				}
			} 
			catch (MalformedURLException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			} 
			catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
```

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...

MfG, René


----------



## dasBo (19. Mrz 2005)

ich nochmal:
alternativ würde es mir auch genügen, von dem Applet aus eine txtDatei auf dem Server zu verändern. Wenn das also geht brauche ich den Quatsch mit dem simulierten Formularpost net...

also, einen schönen Abend noch, rené


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Mrz 2005)

kommt das applet überhaupt von dem server, zu dem zu connection willst?

wenn nicht -> signieren...


----------



## dasBo (20. Mrz 2005)

Ja, es wäre von nem Server gekommen, habe aber trotzdem die URL hardverdrahtet reingeschrieben und das hat die Exception ausgelöst. Mitlerweile weiss ich aber, dass "getDocumentBase()" der richtige Weg gewesen wäre. Damit klappts auch.

Also, trotzdem Danke für die Antwort, René


----------

